# Herausfinden, wann ein programm installiert wurde



## olitheis (23 März 2009)

Hallo,
gibt es unter XP Pro eine Möglichkeit, nachzuvollziehen, wann und ob ein Programm installiert wurde? Also so eine Art Installations-Log.
Bei einem speziellen Fall hat der Kunde Probleme, da sich plötztlich der Adobe Flash Player updaten wollte. Nur hat der Player nichts auf dem IPC zu suchen. Also möchte ich gerne herausfinden, wann der Player installiert wurde.
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## Cerberus (23 März 2009)

Über Systemsteuerung und dann Software kannst du nachvollziehen welche Programme installiert sind. Die Anzeige wann sie installiert wurden funzt bei mir nur bei den Microsoft-Updates.


----------



## OB1 (24 März 2009)

Hallo olitheis

Wenn der Player vorher noch nie installier war, müste es reichen, wenn du das Datum in den Eigenschaften des Ordner anschaust.


----------



## olitheis (24 März 2009)

Hallo,
z.Zt. ist es wohl das Problem beim Kunden, dass die Installation vom ActiveX Plugin des Flash Players für den Internetexplorer bei ca. 25% anhält und nicht weiterläuft. Da der Player ja wohl das Hochlaufen der Wonderware Applikation stört, hatte ich gedacht, sie könnten die Installation erstmal durchlaufen lassen, damit nicht jedes mal die Visu hängenbleibt. Aber leider läuft die Installation nicht durch...


----------

